# Ms Mofet's Hot dogs with tomato & onions



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

*Ms Mofet's Hot dogs with tomato & onions*

*Approximately 5 servings*

*Ingredients *


1 lb Hot dogs (≈ 16 oz)*(*See note below)*
1 large onion (≈ 1 cup / ≈ 8 oz)
1 stick butter (≈ 4 oz)
1 (6 oz) can tomato paste
1 cup water (≈ 8 oz) 
1/2 cup burgundy wine (≈ 4 oz)
Ground peppercorns
Ground red pepper flakes
Sea salt - ONLY if necessary
*Preparation *


Slice hot dogs into thin coins
Slice onions thin
Place butter, onions & hot dogs in pan
Sauté till the hot dogs puff up and onions are soft
Add tomato paste and stir well to break up paste
Add water and wine; stir well
Bring to boil for 2 minutes; lower to a simmer for 10 minutes or until flavor melds and hot dogs take on the other flavors.
Taste and season with ground peppercorns, ground red pepper flakes (salt if needed)
Serve in a bowl with crusty bread to dip or over pasta (pictured below).

**Note: I used Nathan's skinless bigger than the bun beef franks.*


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

Tomato paste, water and wine... I knew the sauce was very simple.
Thanks. I'll be making this tonight. You can't have enough uses for hot dogs, lol.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Tomato paste, water and wine... I knew the sauce was very simple.
> Thanks. I'll be making this tonight. You can't have enough uses for hot dogs, lol.


 You are welcome. Just let me know what you think.

This makes abount 4 - 5 servings so you can half the recipe or freeze half for later. If you half it you can take the other dogs and split them half way through longways (not all the way), stuff with cheese and completely wrap with bacon to the seal the cheese in and grill or fry them.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I'll be making this tonight. You can't have enough uses for hot dogs, lol.


 
+1, What a simple and yummy looking recipe, msmofet! 
You are always so full of surprises! 
This is on my menu for supper this evening!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> +1, What a simple and yummy looking recipe, msmofet!
> You are always so full of surprises!
> This is on my menu for supper this evening!


 Thank you Tim.

My mom and grandma made this with bologna sliced into strips and fried. I like it with hot dogs but it is basically the same flavor. You can sub bologna if you like.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Tim.
> 
> My mom and grandma made this with bologna sliced into strips and fried. I like it with hot dogs but it is basically the same flavor. You can sub bologna if you like.


 
I have a package of beef stew meat in the freezer that I'm going to try this with. I'll brown the meat first in the butter and then follow your recipe. I think it'll turn out well!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I have a package of beef stew meat in the freezer that I'm going to try this with. I'll brown the meat first in the butter and then follow your recipe. I think it'll turn out well!


 You will have to simmer that stew beef in broth and wine first till tender and maybe shred it before adding the tomato and use the simmering broth (instead of the water) and wine. Otherwise the meat will be tough. I have done this for a nice meat sauce (with bottom round instead ofr ground beef or stew meat) but I add fresh garlic also.

I buy bottom round when on sale and cube for stew, soup, kabobs etc. I used to use stew beef but found for the price I was getting a lot of fat, grizzle and the other tough parts of the beef.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Tim.
> 
> My mom and grandma made this with bologna sliced into strips and fried. I like it with hot dogs but it is basically the same flavor. You can sub bologna if you like.


 
Funny you should mention bologna.
I love ring bologna sandwiches; fried or cold, mustard or mayo... just love the stuff. And just the other day, as I was looking at those hot dogs in my fridge, I was tempted to slice one up on white bread with mayo, but I just couldn't bring myself to eat a hot dog with mayo  And really, especially since I buy Smiths for both, they are probably the exact same meat mixture.

Anyway, I just got back from picking up my burgundy


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Funny you should mention bologna.
> I love ring bologna sandwiches; fried or cold, mustard or mayo... just love the stuff. And just the other day, as I was looking at those hot dogs in my fridge, I was tempted to slice one up on white bread with mayo, but I just couldn't bring myself to eat a hot dog with mayo  And really, especially since I buy Smiths for both, they are probably the exact same meat mixture.
> 
> Anyway, I just got back from picking up my burgundy


 Burgundy is my red cooking wine of choice. I use it in just about everything. I buy burgundy by the gallon.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Burgundy is my red cooking wine of choice. I use it in just about everything. I buy burgundy by the gallon.


 
But does it all end up in the food?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Burgundy is my red cooking wine of choice. I use it in just about everything. I buy burgundy by the gallon.


 
I figured you bought it by the gallon... or the box 


Apparently it's not a big seller here. The guy at the state store had to call his boss to find me some. And they only had two kinds. I have never cooked with burgundy. Vermouth fills my white needs and port, tawney port or marsala my red.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Vermouth fills my white needs and port, tawney port or marsala my red.


 
My kitchen rule for wine is two for the cook, one for the pot! I'm a very jolly cook that way! *Hic*


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> But does it all end up in the food?


 I don't drink it or any other alcohol (hub doesn't approve long story) at home.

Every now and then when not home I do have 1 glass of white Zin.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I don't drink it or any other alcohol (hub doesn't approve long story) at home.
> 
> Every now and then when not home I do have 1 glass of white Zin.


 
Well that's just fine, msmofet! I drink enough for you and I both!

Just for medicinal reasons of course!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Well that's just fine, msmofet! I drink enough for you and I both!
> 
> Just for medicinal reasons of course!


  Ok


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2011)

Dad would really love this, and it looks "puree-able" so that is a bonus!  Will try this soon for him! Thanks, Ms M!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Dad would really love this, and it looks "puree-able" so that is a bonus! Will try this soon for him! Thanks, Ms M!


 Thank you and you're welcome LP. Let me know if he likes it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet do you know where your family got this recipe?  

I had never heard of it until an Italian friend told me that his Grandmother made it when times were tough and meat was in short supply during the Depression.  They also used fried salami and bologna in place of bacon for the same reason.  I was skeptical the first time I had it but, I became a convert quickly.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> msmofet do you know where your family got this recipe?
> 
> I had never heard of it until an Italian friend told me that his Grandmother made it when times were tough and meat was in short supply during the Depression. They also used fried salami and bologna in place of bacon for the same reason. I was skeptical the first time I had it but, I became a convert quickly.


Not sure but mom loved it and used fried bologna and no wine and served it just with bread to dip. We had it a lot when I was a kid and money was tight. I started using hot dogs serving it over pasta.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Not sure but mom loved it and used fried bologna and no wine and served it just with bread to dip. We had it a lot when I was a kid and money was tight. I started using hot dogs serving it over pasta.



It is good with a can of drained cannellini beans added.  Sort of an Italian take on franks and beans.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> It is good with a can of drained cannellini beans added. Sort of an Italian take on franks and beans.


 Never tried that but it sounds good. Added fiber and protein is always a plus.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

A review

I made this tonight for dinner.
I made a few changes... I used sausage instead of hot dogs. And white wine instead of burgundy. I also didn't use any onion and instead used 2 cups of kalamata olives... 
Just kidding 

I made this tonight and it was pretty good. It was fast, simple and the hot dogs do pick up the flavor of the sauce, so it isn't like adding hot dogs to mac & cheese where the hot dog flavor pretty much takes over. Not that there's anything wrong with that  
I did make one minor addition. I added about a tsp of garlic/shallot puree. to the butter, dogs and onion as they were sautéeing, along with the red pepper flakes. I like adding my spices during the cooking process rather than the end.

Good stuff. And the sauce could easily be used for other things.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> A review
> 
> I made this tonight for dinner.
> I made a few changes... I used sausage instead of hot dogs. And white wine instead of burgundy. I also didn't use any onion and instead used 2 cups of kalamata olives...
> ...


 Glad you liked it Pac.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> A review
> 
> I made this tonight for dinner.
> I made a few changes... I used sausage instead of hot dogs. And white wine instead of burgundy. I also didn't use any onion and instead used 2 cups of kalamata olives...
> ...


 
Outstanding! I picked up the ingredients, but haven't made it yet. I have 3 heads of new garlic now. (I was going to try out the new pealing trick.
Now I have an excuse) 

I might just put a touch of curry in it to go another direction.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

I did try garlic once but it changes the flavor completely so I never did it again.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I did try garlic once but it changes the flavor completely so I never did it again.


 

I'm sorry mismofet, I'm such a garlic freak. Every recipe I have should start; "First mince 6 cloves of garlic."

And if it has a sauce, then it's already a great recipe!

Also, I picked up a bag of small pasta shells. Those should work fine.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm sorry mismofet, I'm such a garlic freak. Every recipe I have should start; "First mince 6 cloves of garlic."
> 
> And if it has a sauce, then it's already a great recipe!
> 
> Also, I picked up a bag of small pasta shells. Those should work fine.


 I am Italian I put garlic in _*almost*_ everything. LOL


----------



## CraigC (Dec 6, 2011)

My German grandmother made a dish with hotdogs split but not cut through, then pan fried with a lot of sliced onions and chopped celery. Once the hotdogs had some color and the onions were starting to caramalize, she added stewed tomatoes. This was simmered until a little thickened. This "mess" was served over mashed potatoes. I loved it as a kid and it served our budget at the time.

Craig


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2011)

my mom used to make something like this when i was a kid, serving it over white rice. good stuff.

thanks mofet. i think i'll try to make this and serve it on a hot dog bun. sorta like a hot dog sloppy joe in a way. 

a sloppy dog?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I made it for supper tonight and it was delicous. I added a teaspoon of garlic powder and a tablespoon of curry. I almost couldn't quit eating.

The wine sure gives it a flavor of its own.

I stirred in about a cup of grated Mexican 4-cheese blend until it was melted in good.

I may not eat for a week!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2011)

Sloppy dog. I like that idea, BT. I think I'll put the small amount of leftovers I had on a piece of toasted French bread today for lunch.

Yes, this was my first time using burgundy and I really liked the flavor it added. It doesn't jump out at you like the other red wines I use for other dishes. And it's drinkable! lol


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2011)

ROTFL bucky!!

Glad you like it tima nd Pac.

Yes I love the flavor of burgundy. I can't deal with marsala. To strong.

You should try making burgundy gravy (for beef) for your yorkshire pudding and roast beef. YUMMY


----------

